# Where to get CHEAP fruit and nut trees?



## eric53006 (May 26, 2013)

I live in WI (zone 5) and am looking for a nursery or tree farm or online store that has fruit trees (apple, cherry, peach, pear) and nut trees (Hickory, etc.) for cheap. 3-4 ft. tall, bare root. By cheap I mean less than $10 ea. I dont want a warranty. Most of it is for the wildlife but some is for me. Do you know someone?


----------



## bepperb (May 29, 2013)

eric53006 said:


> I live in WI (zone 5) and am looking for a nursery or tree farm or online store that has fruit trees (apple, cherry, peach, pear) and nut trees (Hickory, etc.) for cheap. 3-4 ft. tall, bare root. By cheap I mean less than $10 ea. I dont want a warranty. Most of it is for the wildlife but some is for me. Do you know someone?



This place might be worth your drive:

Sustainable Wildlife Habitats: Products

Though IMO you're a little late for planting this spring. I bought apple trees at Menards and whips from Arborday. Pretty happy with the Menards apple trees, arborday is a hit or miss source for a few non-native trees I wouldn't use them if you can help it. Also google chief river nursery, they have some of what you want.


----------



## huntervon (Jun 10, 2013)

Its time to be checking Walmart stores I know the one in my area just moved are there fruit trees in side and marked them down 50% off apple pear plum for 4.99 8 foot tall 


good luck call around


----------



## HD2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

Arborday. I have bought about 150 trees in the last 2 years and have had great succes. I lost 3 or 4 hardwood trees. I lost 7 Colorado Blue Spruces out of 20. I'm pretty sure I over watered the Spruces. I now water them half as much as other trees and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## axe2fall (Jan 23, 2014)

I have bought thousands of hardwood and fruit trees over the past 20 years from The Virginia Dept. Of Forestry. Not to mention tens of thousands of various conifers.
It's hard not to buy many when you see the price structure. They start cheap and get cheaper. I have visited the hardwood nursery and it's a top notch operation as is their product. Google VDOF Buy Trees.
Also Coldstream Nursery is not bad.


----------



## axe2fall (Jan 23, 2014)

Coldstream Farms


----------



## bert the turtle (Mar 24, 2014)

Wildlife trees can be had through some departments of forestry for little money.


----------



## axe2fall (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes and I would check with the nurseries that are closest to where the trees are to be grown as they should adapt better.


----------



## adimice (Mar 27, 2014)

Adams County Nursery in Penn. I've bought lots of peaches, apples, nectarines and apricots. Bare root, UPS delivery, very reasonable prices, high quality.


----------



## jagchaser (May 18, 2014)

most of my fruit trees I put in this year (200+) came from adams county nursery. The average is right around $10 each. Price depends on what you get and how many. Good price breaks at 100 trees. Trees were all around 5-6 ft 1/2 to3/4 caliper. I did get 100 3/8 caliper Montmorency cherries 3-4ft and they were only $6. Most places online with cheap prices are cheap for a reason. Not ACN! Very good trees, roots were not pruned hard.

Wildlife trees, ornamentals and conservation I always get from lawyers nursery. They are cheaper than our local conservation service. Sometimes I wonder if that is where the conservation service gets them. Lawyers has a $250 min fyi.


----------



## jagchaser (May 18, 2014)

lawyers nursery looks to be cheaper, and has a lot more selection than coldstream.


----------



## windthrown (May 19, 2014)

I have never bough bare root trees online. There were almost no bare root ornamental trees to be had around here this winter. HD and Lowes and the larger stores never got any in this year. I do not know why that was, but that was the case. Likely the very cold winter here this year. There are thousands of acres of tree nurseries in this state. In February I went to a wholesale tree nursery southeast of Portland and got a few rare types of apple trees that I was looking for, in pots rather than bare root. The bare root trees were $10 and spindly, and much better potted 5 gallon rooted trees were $15 from last year.


----------



## olyman (May 20, 2014)

eric53006 said:


> I live in WI (zone 5) and am looking for a nursery or tree farm or online store that has fruit trees (apple, cherry, peach, pear) and nut trees (Hickory, etc.) for cheap. 3-4 ft. tall, bare root. By cheap I mean less than $10 ea. I dont want a warranty. Most of it is for the wildlife but some is for me. Do you know someone?


 at ames iowa,,where they test diff species of trees all the time,,every spring,,they uproot trees like that by the dozens.. and if your there,,when they do it,,they will be more careful,,and even load them for you.. I would imagine,,somewhere in your state,,they have that also...and of varying ages.....


----------



## RiverLogger (May 20, 2014)

I know this isn't specifically what you asked for but have you thought about buying root stock and grafting your own. I get all my fruit trees this way and it is a cheap alternative especially when your talking a couple hundred trees. I have about an 80 percent success on my root stock and if it doesn't make it you can reuse the root stock the next year. Down side is you're a few years behing the 5-6 ft range.


----------



## El Quachito (Jun 21, 2014)

The newspaper for the California Farm Bureau sometimes has classified ads for excess stock--but you have to buy 100, for example, and live in the Golden State, too.


----------



## Coppice (Nov 2, 2014)

OIKOS tree crops Kalamazoo MI, St Lawrence Nursery NY are two worth your look-see.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 4, 2015)

adimice said:


> Adams County Nursery in Penn. I've bought lots of peaches, apples, nectarines and apricots. Bare root, UPS delivery, very reasonable prices, high quality.




I deal with Adams, great place. The only problem is to get good prices the order has to be over 100 trees and the you order 18 months to two years into the future. I have an order for 220 Honeycrisp, Premier Honeycrisp and Royal Cortland for April of 2016.


----------

